# Slaanesh Themed WHFB army...



## SlaaneshLover (Jul 7, 2010)

At present I'm working on a warhammer Slaanesh army, with the sheer volume of leadership test and the new rules for fear and teror, I figured that it was time to dust off my brushes and start afresh... here's what I've ammased so far (and some close ups too)

Slaanesh Lord









Warriors and Sorcerer









Marauders and Sorcerer









Close up of Sorcerer 1









Close up of Sorcerer 2









I've just finished my Cavalry and Marauder horsemen units (I just dont have my camera anymore (got stolen by some foul Tzeenchian mischief maker)
But as soon as I can, I'll be posting the pics.k:


Click it...


----------



## SlaaneshLover (Jul 7, 2010)

How's this for cool, no sooner had I posted this than my wife found my spare cam... within the next following minutes, I "should" have some more pics to show how the force is coming along...


----------



## SlaaneshLover (Jul 7, 2010)

As promised, this is the army so far... once I get the Knight painted and I have added the fur pelts and Cloaks to the old school warriors, they will count as either my Choesn or my forsaken.

2,000 point army (so far)


----------



## SlaaneshLover (Jul 7, 2010)

By the way, the changes to the army are because my cat landed on my container holding my army and she killed a LOT of them so they had to be re-glued and painted.


----------



## SlaaneshLover (Jul 7, 2010)

FINALLY have pics of the finished army... tell me what you think guys...


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think they look really impressive, the lord's cloak and the unit banners at the top are particularly good. I am rather surprised no-one has commented yet to be honest...

Fancy doing a quick tutorial for your flames and waves? I think the effect is really good and reckon plenty of people would like to pull it off that well.


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice! I don't often see Slannesh themed WoC armies, always Khorne. I mean come on, hasn't that guy got enough skulls yet!?

Very crisp painting and not an army I would want to face...ever!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

How have i not seen this before? These are stunning.

My only comment would be "can we have some closer pics of the cavalry please?"


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't play fantasy and I'm licking my lips at the awesomeness that has been placed here. Great work!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet looking army so far. 

Whats the next unit you are going to do?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Lovely vivid purples.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Wicked Slaanesh army, good to see one around


----------



## SlaaneshLover (Jul 7, 2010)

Currnetly working on a scratch build Hell cannon (I'll post when I have a working Cam again) as for the Cav pics... I'm trying to find the pics I did have... I'll get them up as soon as I can. Sorry I haven't been on in a while, been busy with work and the wife... you know... the distractions 

P.S.... Thanks for all the great feedback...


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm giving you rep just for putting that damned boob snake together! i bought the metal one, assembled it and the tail kept falling off! after a year of constantly attempting to reglue/pin/green stuff i just threw it away because of how frustrated i was at it! if they come out in plastic i may get one for round two >_<

but an pretty snazzy looking army  that is one army i've always wanted to do... slaanesh and i seem to get along quite nicely


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

nice work man. im gonna repeat what Varakir said &


> can we have some closer pics of the cavalry please?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice army! I particularly like the banners! Great work on the freehands. +reppage


----------



## SlaaneshLover (Jul 7, 2010)

As I was saying... I'l post them AS SOON AS I FIND MY CAM AGAIN!!!!  don't worry, I know that they WILL be posted +... hopefully the first unit of Daemonettes for my 1,000 point contingency force...


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice colors.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great job mate, really love the purple! The banners look outstanding, how long to do you think it took you to do them?


----------



## SlaaneshLover (Jul 7, 2010)

I know it's been FOREVER since I last posted on here, but I thought I would FINALLY get those close ups you all wanted lol (sorry I was away for so long, had a LOT of things go on with real life stuff.









Chosen/Forsaken unit









Chaos Knights









Marauder Horsemen









Chaos Warhounds

And finally, a WIP of my Slaanesh based Skullcrushers.

















Hope you like them guys

*edit* sorry about the random date at the bottom of the pics, Wife was messing wife the cam and accidentally reset it


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

The skullcrushers are going to be pretty cool!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Wow! What a beautiful army! I love the freehand work and the pink and blue is just perfect! Really makes me want to start a Slaaneshi WoC army!!


----------



## SlaaneshLover (Jul 7, 2010)

first, thanks for the kind words everyone 

O.k. update time again... here's how My Soulcrushers (Slaaneshi Skullcrushers) arecoming along.









And here's some Commission work banners I just completed


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Loving those banners. Hand painted I'm guessing?


----------



## SlaaneshLover (Jul 7, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Loving those banners. Hand painted I'm guessing?


Yup, I do them freehand, infact, I just started doing commission ones for some friends. rteasonably cheap to do and only take around 12-15 hrs to do from start to finish making them pretty affordable for everyone too  I usually charge between $25-$40 for each banner depending on size and detail wanted.


----------

